# Isopods Dying



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm a bit stumped as to what the problem here is. I started with a single culture of dwarf purple isopods, and split it into four new cultures last week. Yesterday I checked the new cultures, and found one entire culture was dead - all of the isopods had swarmed to the top of the container and died. The other three cultures - which were all set up exactly the same - were fine. Well, today I go and check again, and find a second culture completely dead. Again, just one culture, and the remaining two are all fine and active. 

I've got them set up in sandwich-size Ziploc containers filled with moist NEHerp mix and a torn piece of cardboard on top. There is also a chunk of bug burger in each container. Any ideas on what's wrong? Would like to figure this out before my last two crash on me.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Too tight of a seal ?

I prefer to keep isopods with the exact same fabri-kote lid as fruit flies.

They need to breathe.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I'll give that a try, but it's just odd that only one culture at a time is dying off. The culture they all came from was exactly the same as these, only it had roughly 4x the isopods in it. That one was going for months without issue, then after being split they start going one by one.


----------



## Aquarimax (Jun 25, 2015)

Though it is difficult to be certain, I agree that ventilation could be the issue. Fungal or bacterial growth can be sudden, and not always visibly apparent, yet both will quickly deplete oxygen. The fact that the isopods swarmed to the top of the container is one piece of evidence that points that way. Colonies can do well for months, and then suddenly succumb. I do not use any tightly sealed containers for this reason. Just in case. 😀



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

Any chance the cardboard is contaminated?


----------



## spider107 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ive kept iso's in sealed containers and have never had any losses like that. You should recheck what you placed in the substrate mix and did you wash the container before you threw everything in? You should poke a few holes in the top to avoid CO2 build up, but still weird.


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

Unlikely to be the cardboard, although I suppose it could be. The cardboard was the only different thing between the old culture and the new ones (different box). I'm going to clean all the containers, replace the cardboard, and hope that prevents the last two cultures from suffering similar fates.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's lack of ventilation. The tell-tale sign are the bugs found near the lip of the seal...trying to get oxygen.


----------



## sdeegray (Feb 28, 2021)

PFG said:


> Unlikely to be the cardboard, although I suppose it could be. The cardboard was the only different thing between the old culture and the new ones (different box). I'm going to clean all the containers, replace the cardboard, and hope that prevents the last two cultures from suffering similar fates.


I realize this is long time past, but just in case it can be helpful to anyone reading these days: Some cardboards are made with chemicals. Try using paper egg cartons instead. Since they are in contact with food they must be FDA food grade.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

sdeegray said:


> I realize this is long time past, but just in case it can be helpful to anyone reading these days: Some cardboards are made with chemicals. Try using paper egg cartons instead. Since they are in contact with food they must be FDA food grade.


I was going to ask about the paper–type egg cartons. 
I've seen them used with other insects. I might give that a try once I get another culture of isopods.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Isopod farm (Sep 23, 2021)

PFG said:


>


I am sad for you I think the air space mine died today his name was midget man Im depressed


----------



## sdeegray (Feb 28, 2021)

PFG said:


> Unlikely to be the cardboard, although I suppose it could be. The cardboard was the only different thing between the old culture and the new ones (different box). I'm going to clean all the containers, replace the cardboard, and hope that prevents the last two cultures from suffering similar fates.


Try using egg cartons made from paper instead of regular cardboard


----------

